# Spaghetti Squash Stuffed with Chicken and Vegetables-Low Fat



## Filus59602 (Oct 9, 2002)

SPAGHETTI SQUASH STUFFED WITH CHICKEN AND VEGETABLES 

Yield: Makes 4 servings. 
Source: "1,001 Recipes For People with Diabetes" by Surrey Books 

- 2 medium spaghetti squash (about 2 pounds each), 

cut lengthwise into halves, seeded 
- Olive oil cooking spray 
- 12-16 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breast, cubed 
- 2 medium Jerusalem artichokes (about 8 oz), peeled, cubed 
- 1 medium onion, chopped 
- 2 medium carrots, diagonally sliced 
- 1-1/2 cups quartered mushrooms 
- 1/2 cup sliced celery 
- 2 cloves garlic, minced 
- 2 teaspoons flour 
- 2 medium tomatoes, coarsely chopped 
- 1/2 cup reduced-sodium fat-free chicken broth 
- 3/4 - 1 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves 
- Salt and pepper, to taste 
- 2 green onions and tops, thinly sliced 

DIRECTIONS 

Place squash halves, cut side down, in large baking pan; 
add 1/2 inch water. Bake, covered, at 350 degrees F until 
squash is tender, 30 to 40 minutes. Scrape pulp into large 
bowl, separating strands with fork; reserve shells. 

Spray large skillet with cooking spray; heat over medium 
heat until hot. Saute chicken, Jerusalem artichokes, 
onion, carrots, mushrooms, celery, and garlic until 
chicken is light brown, about 8 minutes. Stir in flour 
and cook 1 minute longer. 

Add tomatoes, broth, and marjoram to skillet; heat to 
boiling. Cook, covered, until vegetables are tender, 
about 10 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper. 

***Here is the final step: "Toss chicken mixture with spaghetti squash; spoon mixture into reserved squash shells. Sprinkle with green onions." 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 243, Fat: 3.3 g, Cholesterol: 51.7 mg, Sodium: 104 mg, Protein: 24.8 g, Carbohydrate: 30.8 g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 6 Vegetable, 2 Meat


----------

